# Trump's Number 1 Fanboy



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"When you've sworn 100% fealty to your leader, no questions asked, you're bound to get caught on the wrong side of things once in awhile. Or a lot.

It was all fun and games for North Dakota U.S. Sen. Kevin Cramer for the last couple of years under Donald Trump's presidency. Owning the libs was easy when unemployment was low and the stock market high. Cramer could smirk his way through Trump's incompetence and bigotry with a shrug and a dismissive one-liner.

Cramer still tries to do that, but when the losses pile up it's hard to fake it.

A botched response to a pandemic, an economic collapse and the bungling of nationwide protests against police brutality has taken some of the shine off Trump's star. All that winning, if that's what you can call the first three years of Trump's chaotic and disastrous presidency, came to a screeching stop.

Combine that with the closing of a huge coal-fired power plant in North Dakota, despite the Trump/Cramer pledge to save coal jobs, and the defeat of a Trump- and Cramer-backed candidate in the North Dakota treasuer's Republican primary and, well, it's been a tough few months for the president and his No. 1 fanboy in Congress."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> bungling of nationwide protests against police brutality has taken some of the shine off Trump's star.


 I think the riots were a trap he avoided. If he did do anything they would have called him racist, and if he does nothing they will say he bungled it. Currently the liberal states where most of the anarchy is occuring are on display for the nation to watch. In Seattle the gov and mayor took away the temporary barricades and replaced them with concrete for the invaders. If they truely are now not American does that mean we can orgsnize and go in and wipe them out as an enemy invasion? For any crazed liberal thats hyperbole.

I forget where Trump is having his first rally. but I heard this adternoon there was over a million reauests for tickets.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what our country would look like if Trump and his Fanboy totally had their way.....

If Donald Trump could build a city from scratch, it would have a casino and a golf course and all the cheeseburgers you could eat. The city's residents would be old, with money to spend and nothing but free time. The workers would be poor, foreign, and always on the clock. They would literally live beneath you. There would be doctors, but not very many, and there would be cops, sort of, but who exactly they were there to protect and serve would remain ambiguous. There would be no proper government to speak of. The city and its services would be run by a corporation, and you would sign away your rights to a billionaire in his 70's with a tan and bad hair, in exchange for a promise of a good time-art auctions, live music, waterfalls of champagne. The city would pay no taxes but avail itself of the services funded by those who do. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The rally is in Tulsa. Funny how now the Covid Experts are saying "surges", "second waves", "more social distancing", etc. When Trump decided to have rallies again... oke: But yet with the riots, protests, mass funeral services, etc. Not a word.

The whole thing with the Riots and protests. Trump was in the situation of "damned if you do and damned if you dont". Just like you mentioned if he would have just taken over with out the States asking for help. He would have been branded DICTATOR and RACIST. Even though he came out immediately and condemned the killing and said we need "reform" and what not. Yet the media lied blantantly. I think it was Don Lemon was saying "why is Trump silent"... when he wasn't. But I expect nothing less from CNN and especially Don Lemon. oke:

It will be interesting what comes down the pipe with the whole CHAZ thing in Seattle. If you watch things other than CNN you will see a side of it where it is starting to crumble from the inside. People getting robbed, beaten, raped, businesses getting broken into, etc. Now some of the "protesters/citizens" are screaming for police help or some sort of protection. :rollin:

If you dont believe me.... look up what Andy Ngo is saying and reporting on.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So here is a question I saw someone put up on twitter.

So the people who are "residents" of the CHAZ or what ever in Seattle. Should they be allowed to vote come November? Since they dont want to be apart of the USA. Just a question.... But with no voter ID laws i guess it would be hard to distinguish where they live.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a little side note when you are reading about all of the "rise" in covid cases.

The Gov. of Florida stated it the best... .he said there is more and more testing happening so you will see "cases" increase. He also stated that they are testing more in the Nursing facilities than before. That is where most of the new cases are being found.

Anyways... I just looked at MN data. We went up or they found 419 "new" cases. They had 19,573 new tests come in!!! That is about a 2.14% of the people tested have the virus.

Right now in MN.... there 27,404 that no longer need to be in isolation out of 31,296 cases. That is 87.6% of the people who had contracted the Virus.

Now there is only 181 in ICU beds.... that is included people in nursing homes. At the peak it was 259 people in ICU beds.... Also our peak hospitalization (non ICU) was 364. Today that is 170. So today our total HOSPITALIZATION is 351. At the peak it was 600 or so.

We are 20+ days from when the Riots and protests started in MN. So if we dont see an HUGE increase in the next week. It is time to open things back up.

With the deaths....1051 came from some sort of nursing, group, long term care facility. That is out of 1325 total deaths That is 79% of the deaths. That shows you who needed protection, who needs isolation, etc.

Again I am not saying dont take this seriously. I lost a friend to a version of the FLU 3 years ago. He was 39. So I take this stuff seriously. But how may FLU deaths do we have a year regaurdless of the strain?

But we will just keep hearing the media talk about how TRUMP doesn't listen to science and just wants to hold his rallies... But riots, protests, etc are all just fine.

But again... these are numbers you wont see the media talking about. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I enjoyed reading you Trump Derangment Fantacy, especially the democrat socialist last sentence.


> The city would pay no taxes but avail itself of the services funded by those who do. uke: uke: uke:


 See you and I agree. You were holding out on me. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong interpretation......Trump and his rich buddies pay no taxes but continue to take all they can from those of us who do. uke: uke:

I look forward to him losing.....then being indicted for income tax evasion and going to jail. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How do you know this Ken?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

About like how you know all Democrats are the problem in this country. You blast the left non stop.Not true.Just an opinion. Mine is different. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Different???? 
The problem with democrats is who they vote for. Look at the trouble in democrat states. Look at Seattle where the democrat leaders took away temorary barrierd the rioters put up and put in concrete barriers for them. Look at the debt in California and New York. Look at the crime rate,
the abortion rate, the poverty rate. Its not that these things came first and then they voted democrat. They voted democrat then these things came, including the poverty. I am old enough I watched the progression as it happened in these states.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's your opinion. Mine is different.

I love how conservative Republicans are all about stopping abortion. But as soon as that baby is born...."Mom, you are on your own.We will do nothing to help you".....pure hypocrisy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump's former Cabinet says this guy is unfit for office.....Donald Trump does what's good for Donald Trump. This is why this guy wants to have a 20,000 seat campaign rally in Tulsa in the middle of a pandemic. How can anyone who sees what this guy does want to keep him president???? These are just 4 who have resigned or been fired.

Rex Tillerson....Sec of State

James Mattis.....Sec of Defense

John Bolton.....National Security Advisor

John Kelly.....Chief of Staff


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I love how conservative Republicans are all about stopping abortion. But as soon as that baby is born...."Mom, you are on your own.We will do nothing to help you".....pure hypocrisy.


 Nothing hypocritical at all. We dont believe in murder. Next we dont believe popping out kids should be a career.



> :crybaby: These are just 4 who have resigned or been fired.


 Good fire more. He needed people but unfortunat we ly they are all part of the swamp. Remember Obama fired more generals than any president in history. Does that bother you, or are only bothered when your TDS kicks in. oke: :rollin: :rollin: I hope he fires more thsn Obama did.

Were you aware Obama is involved gounding a group called -----oh heck now I forgot. Some action committee and they are involved with calling the shots with the riots. .ost presidents when done keep their nose out of the next presidents business, but not this &%$#& hole.

PS differences of opinion: I remember our differences of opinion during the attempted impeachment (illegal coup) oke: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Enemy Amongst Us!!
By Charles Krauthammer,
Oct 11, 2017
An article from the New York Post:

I do not understand how living in a country with its democracy
established over 200 years ago, and now, for the first time in
history, suddenly we have one of our former presidents set up a group
called "Organizing for Action" (OFA).

OFA is 30,000+ strong and working to disrupt everything that our
current president's administration is trying to do. This organization
goes against our Democracy, and it is an operation that will destroy
our way of governing. It goes against our Constitution, our laws, and
the processes established over 200 years ago. If it is allowed to
proceed then we will be living in chaos very much like third world
countries are run. What good is it to have an established government
if it is not going to be respected and allowed to follow our laws?

If you had an army some 30,000 strong and a court system stacked over
the decades with judges who would allow you to break the laws, how
much damage could you do to a country? We are about to find out in
America!

Our ex-president said he was going to stay involved through community
organizing and speak out on the issues and that appears to be one
post-administration promise he intends to keep. He has moved many of
his administration's top dogs over to Organizing for Action.

OFA is behind the strategic and tactical implementation of the
resistance to the Trump Administration that we are seeing across
America, and politically active courts are providing the leverage for
this revolution.

OFA is dedicated to organizing communities for "progressive" change...
Its issues are gun control, socialist healthcare, abortion, sexual
equality, climate change, and of course, immigration reform.

OFA members were propped up by the ex-president's message from the
shadows: "Organizing is the building block of everything great we have
accomplished. Organizers around the country are fighting for change in
their communities and OFA is one of the groups on the front lines.
Commit to this work in 2017 and beyond." OFA's website says it
obtained its "digital" assets from the ex-president's re-election
effort and that he inspired the movement. In short, it is the shadow
government organization aimed at resisting and tearing down the
Constitutional Republic we know as AMERICA.

Paul Sperry, writing for the New York Post, says, "The OFA will fight
President Donald Trump at every turn of his presidency and the
ex-president will command them from a bunker less than two miles from
the White House." Sperry writes that, "The ex-president is setting up
a shadow government to sabotage the Trump administration through a
network of non-profits led by OFA, which is growing its war chest
(more than $40 million) and has some 250 offices nationwide.

The OFA IRS filings, according to Sperry, indicate that the OFA has
32,525 (and growing) volunteers nationwide. The ex-president and his
'wife' will oversee the operation from their home/office in Washington
DC.

Think about how this works For example: Trump issues an immigration
executive order; the OFA signals for protests and statements from
pro-immigrant groups; the ACLU lawyers file lawsuits in jurisdictions
where activist judges obstruct the laws; volunteers are called to
protest at airports and Congressional town hall meetings; the leftist
media springs to action in support of these activities; the twitter
sphere lights up with social media; and violence follows. All of this
happens from the ex-president's signal that he is heartened by the
protests.

If Barack Obama did not do enough to destroy this country in the 8
years he was in office, it appears his future plans are to destroy the
foundation on which this country has operated on for the last 241
years.

If this does not scare you, then we are in worse trouble than you know.

So, do your part.. You have read it, so at least pass this on so
others will know what we are up against. We are losing our country and
we are so compliant. We are becoming a "PERFECT TARGET" for our enemy!

Editor's comments: Krauthammer is about the best and brightest
journalist and political analyst we have ever had (Deceased June
2018), in my opinion. His words of warning in the above message should
be taken seriously and spread throughout the country so as many of our
citizens as possible are made aware of what is happening right under
our noses!


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Trump's former Cabinet says this guy is unfit for office.....Donald Trump does what's good for Donald Trump. This is why this guy wants to have a 20,000 seat campaign rally in Tulsa in the middle of a pandemic. How can anyone who sees what this guy does want to keep him president???? These are just 4 who have resigned or been fired.
> Rex Tillerson....Sec of State
> James Mattis.....Sec of Defense
> John Bolton.....National Security Advisor
> John Kelly.....Chief of Staff


I certainly want Trump for another 4 years. The alternative would be destruction of America as we know it. Is Trump perfect, not by a long shot but his positives far outweigh his faults. One fault I'd like to see him correct is his blind trust at face value of some people. Had he had a better vetting job done he never would have hired the 4 people mentioned above, especially Bolton.

Bolton is a super hawk that believed the best course was bomb every country in the middle east. He pushed his own agenda behind Trumps back. A coward that refused to testify under oath but no problem making money by filling a book full what will most likely be pure garbage and lies.

If there is a God, not only will Trump be elected but the House will fall to Republicans and the Senate will pick up more Republicans. If that happens I just hope the Republicans don't squander the opportunity like the last two times they had complete control. Not holding by breath on this but I sure would sleep better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ditto Resky. I would add that I hope many republicans will be challenged in primarys in thier home states in the future. Many of them are part of the swamp also. What I dont get is r e publicans will admit that guys like McCain in the past, and currently Romney are swamp creatures, but democrats will defend every piece of garbage if they are democrat. I can only surmise they have no standards. Am I missing something? We know beyond a shadow od a doubt that they are not all perfect, so why defend them? Im at a loss to understand, unless they simply dont care.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they are part of the swamp, then so is Trump. And we need to drain that swamp. Starting with the biggest Swamp Rat. Then all his Lemmings.

Supremes shoot down the Clown Prince twice in 1 week. :beer: :beer:

Only 7 months to go till the Clown Prince HAS TO LEAVE OFFICE. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Only 7 months to go till the Clown Prince HAS TO LEAVE OFFICE. :beer: :beer: :beer:


You mean VOTED out... and with the stuff going on it might not be as close of a race as people think. oke: YES this could mean republicans too. eace:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Supremes shoot down the Clown Prince twice in 1 week. :beer: :beer:


I have not read too much about what the actual SCOJ ruling on the DACA issue... all I am reading or hearing is just pi$$ed off republicans.

But some of the gist of what they are saying (again I haven't looked too deep in it) is that how can one president do an Executive order saying one thing (Obama and DACA). Yet another president cant come in and do another Executive order undoing the previous presidents executive order? I dont know what hoops need to be jumped thru or procedures on this is why I can't make a comment. But again that is the gist of what I am hearing/reading.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It seems that no matter what Trump says or does, many of you still blindly support him. I will try a different tack.

Some like Plainsman, are very up front about their evangelism. I assume such people are believers.

Trump, among other things is a fornicator and a liar. Revelations 21:8 says all of these people will burn forever in the Sulphur lake of fire and brimstone.

And yet Plainsman still does not waver and his support is unwavering. Are you a hypocrite if you back him?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't vote for Trump as my pastor, I voted for him to be my president. As far as the judgment of fire and brimstone thats only for those who do not repent. I believe that if the worst people on earth repent they will be forgiven. I believe it because scripture says this is the way it is. Unless of course you try to do anything you want thinking you can then ask forgivness. Scriptyre also addresses that saying repentence must be sincere.
I believe Trump was elected because he was not a politician, not part of the Washington good old boy club, and by definition not part of the swamp.
As far as Trump lying every human on earth has told a lie. The Bible says there are no small lies all are a sin. So that leaves us all condemned liars.

As far as the Supreme court shooting down Trump he only needs reword his executive order for it to pass. Strange since it wasnt legal for Obama to do it without congress.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman,
I am glad that you can find forgiveness for the likes of Mr. Trump.
For sure there is hope for me then... :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Plainsman,
> I am glad that you can find forgiveness for the likes of Mr. Trump.
> For sure there is hope for me then... :beer:


 There is more than hope for you Canuck there are Gods promises, and he meant them for you. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Once again......Trump is showing his true colors.....Me, Myself, and I. That's all he cares about. Why is he forcing attendees to sign a waver to sue his campaign if they get Covid19? Because it's all about him. And there are many many stupid people willing to sign. He could care less about the rest of us. uke: uke: uke: uke:

By gathering his backers at Tulsa's Bank of Oklahoma Center arena -- an indoor venue that holds 19,000 people -- the President is zealously flouting nearly every one of the principles outlined by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for gatherings of people, as CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta noted Friday.
Trump has long demonstrated his disdain for science, reason and the advice of experts, especially if it conflicts with his political goals. Even as he commands the highest office in the land.

When registering for the event, rally-goers were asked to agree to a disclaimer noting an "inherent risk of exposure to Covid-19 exists in any public place where people are present."
"By attending the Rally, you and any guests voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19 and agree not to hold Donald J. Trump for President, Inc.; BOK Center; ASM Global; or any of their affiliates, directors, officers, employees, agents, contractors, or volunteers liable for any illness or injury," the disclaimer said.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

KEN W said:


> Once again......Trump is showing his true colors.....Me, Myself, and I. That's all he cares about. Why is he forcing attendees to sign a waver to sue his campaign if they get Covid19? Because it's all about him. And there are many many stupid people willing to sign. He could care less about the rest of us.


Just common sense. There are enough selfish idiots out there that would sue God if they thought they could get some free money. Couple that with crooked lawyers and no way anyone could actually prove where they contacted the virus, you have a problem waiting to kick start. Common sense dictates people use common sense. If you want to go to the rally and take a chance then go. If you don't then stay home and watch on television like I will do.

Congress needs to get off their butts and pass a bill that businesses cannot be sued by someone claiming they got the virus in their establishment which can never be proved. Force people to make their own decisions instead of some doctor on CNN that regurgitates their bosses orders.

Problem is common sense seems to be going they way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Resky you can bet infected liberals will go there for the purpose of infecting conservatives. They would also sue and say they caught it there. He has to protect himself from Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well that was fast. A protester with a ticket was arrested blocking an entrance. Sitting on the ground with a shirt that said "I can't breath".


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Resky you can bet infected liberals will go there for the purpose of infecting conservatives. They would also sue and say they caught it there. He has to protect himself from Trump Derangement Syndrome.


Plainsman,
That is the biggest pile of crap you have ever disseminated. The pandemic is turning into a Plandemic (you can look it up) and you are contributing to it with your own lies and misinformation.

*6 Trump campaign staffers test positive for coronavirus ahead of Tulsa rally*

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/6- ... d=msedgdhp

Trump is going to pay for this grave error that he is making today. See you in a couple of weeks.

EDIT: It appears I may be wrong. The rally may NOT spread Covid far and wide. It seems nobody showed up. Trump had to dismantle the outside stage because the space was empty and the arena is not even half full. HAHAHAHA. It seems Republicans are smarter than their leader gives them credit for. BWAHAHAHAHA. What a strategist. Loser.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is the tiny crowd at Trump's rally...

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ea_Px1NXgAEqcFg?format=jpg&name=900x900

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/othe...ches-at-tulsa-rally/ar-BB15LOSr?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its a great rally.

I dont think its covid that scared people away. They knew violent liberals would be outside. The police moved them out fast. 
Trump will bring the economy back even better. Biden will make us third world crap hole. Democrats are primative and dont know how to run a city much less a country. Only primative/savage people kill their own children. 
It was great to hear our president directly when utube, facebook, Twitter etc are all trying to silence conservatives.

I worry about the people st the rally during corvid, but the prople who worry about the rally and dont worry about the protest marches are simply ***** playing games.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Supporters were not scared away by the virus or fear of radical protesters. Some protesters blocked the entrance gates and by the time the police removed them, a lot of supporters simply decided it was not worth the hassle even though they had qualified tickets and went home to watch on TV. Even when the President departed there were several hundred people at the airport to watch Air Force 1 depart. But I'm sure the liberal news will try to make hay and spin what they can. Of course the cool aid drinkers will gulp it up.

So far tonight the the demonstrators are fairly peaceful. Got to wondering tonight if the fact Oklahoma is a Constitutional carry state that the looters and burners decided there would be to many guns in the pockets of people on the streets to cause trouble.

BTW: Those pictures of the crowd inside the BOK arena were taken almost an hour before the gates were closed. Seen that cheap stunt pulled before.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dumbest thing I heard all night?

"I told them Slow the testing down please."

https://img-s-msn-com.akamaized.net...B15zRat.img?h=582&w=1119&m=6&q=60&u=t&o=f&l=f


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BTW: Those pictures of the crowd inside the BOK arena were taken almost an hour before the gates were closed. Seen that cheap stunt pulled before.


 You mean like the kids in the cages that Obama built? That was in his speach last night. Then there was the over run Italian hospital that they said was New York. They were short of what was expected, but I think with the covid and the rioters many had second thoughts.

First the liberals critisized anyone who went to Trumps rally, and now they are trying to make points because not as many came as they expected. You cant win with fools in the crooked media. Our media is public enemy #1.



> Plainsman,
> That is the biggest pile of crap you have ever disseminated. The pandemic is turning into a Plandemic (you can look it up) and you are contributing to it with your own lies and misinformation


My your worked up arn't you. Dont burn anything down please. During the fake impeachment we were subjected to bs nearly every day. In the end Chuck and I were always correct. I dont think we were lied to, people simply trusted their party of choice much more than they should have. I'm amazed they dont see the light and switch party. Leave the dark side and join us. Come to the light and wash the blood of 60 million childrdn from your hands. oke: and by the way-----‐ Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I have told you over and over again, I do not think I am a Democrat. I would be a Republican if I was not blessed to live in Canada. BUT I WOULD NOT VOTE FOR A MAN LIKE TRUMP, EVER.

Sorry I will NOT be like the rest of the sheep and lemmings being led to the slaughter.

Happy Father's Day to you! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No president in history has recovered an economy like Trump has. We were paying for a huge portion of the United Nations, and are not now because others are paying what they had agreed to. Black unemployment is at an all time historical low. Most of what he promised he has accomplished.

Had to take a break for a free Dairy Queen hot fudge sunday.

Have you heard the news about Tic Toc? Hundreds of thousands of liberal youth applied for tickets to discourage people from coming to the Trump rally. Same ol same ol liberals and dirty tricks. Like the fraud we will see in mail in votes. Then at the rally they estimate the protesters run 15,000 people off.

Do you see conservatives loot and burn? No you don't. Do you see conservatives run people off from democrat conventions? No you don't. The democrats show us their violent uncivilized side all the time and democrat voters will deny it. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Dumbest thing I heard all night?
> 
> "I told them Slow the testing down please."
> 
> https://img-s-msn-com.akamaized.net...B15zRat.img?h=582&w=1119&m=6&q=60&u=t&o=f&l=f


You took that serious???? Kind of like hey Russia can your find Hillary's missing emails. Don't tell me you took that serious too. :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I call pure BS on that. If he was making a big joke while hundreds of thousands are dying, then he is a worse son of a ***** than I even thought.
What an evil person he is then.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> I call pure BS on that. If he was making a big joke while hundreds of thousands are dying, then he is a worse son of a b#tch than I even thought.
> What an evil person he is then.


Hundreds of thousands have not died in the Unite States. I expect the second wave to occur about two weeks before the election and a call that we must use mail in ballots.

I like Trump. He sure has done a lot for people with retirement in the stock market. Then there is the record low unemployment which we will get to again. Especially the black and Mexican people should love the guy. He has helped them tremendously. The news says he didn't say anything about the Floyd death and how terrible that was. You do know that is a lie don't you? I watched him on tv quickly come out and condemn the shooting and say justice will be served. I can see why some of you guys are upset because you only watch the mainstream/extreme liars.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was sitting here watching yellowstone and checking another outdoor site. Anyway they were taking about the laimstream media talking about Trumps small rally. The joke was it was about 100 times bigger than any democrat rally. I would say 100 times is ----- well for the last two years it would be correct. The democrats running this year were dismal.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

After watching Trump flounder his way through the events occurring in the USA the past few weeks, all I can do is wish you all good luck in rehabilitating your country. For all of our sakes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost....lsa-rally/amp/
For some reason I cant copy from the New York Post. Anyway AOCortez is so happy about TicToc. Read the article with the link I posted. Now kids are getting in on the act.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Once again......Trump is showing his true colors.....Me, Myself, and I. That's all he cares about. Why is he forcing attendees to sign a waver to sue his campaign if they get Covid19? Because it's all about him. And there are many many stupid people willing to sign. He could care less about the rest of us.


It was touched on about this is just smart to have waivers signed... not just for COVID. But if people ever buy a ticket to any event on the back is all sorts of legal mumbo jumbo saying you can't sue the venue, promoter, etc. With COVID being so new they have nothing in writing about it. Just like baseball stadiums have that announcement before every game that MLB and the Teams, owners, etc are not liable if you are hit by a ball or bat. BUT on a side note... most waivers that people sign are only as good as the piece of paper if it goes to court. But again... people also need to prove how the person they are suing is LIABLE... some cases easy... others not so much.

But people didn't seem outraged when Gov. Cuomo came out and tried to pass (or I think he did) an order that you cant sue nursing home executives in NY for any Covid related things. HMMMMMM..... was it because of the shipping patients to those places on the orders of Cuomo?? oke:

The rally's was smaller than "expected" or the turn out was. I didn't know about the protesters pushing people away and what not. But I also see it as people who are cautious of Covid took the precautions they thought was necessary for themselves.... ie: Stayed home.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Once again......Trump is showing his true colors.....Me, Myself, and I. That's all he cares about. Why is he forcing attendees to sign a waver to sue his campaign if they get Covid19? Because it's all about him. And there are many many stupid people willing to sign. He could care less about the rest of us.


Many many stupid people? Well, I guess you conveniently forgot that you yourself signed a wavier by checking/reading the I agree box in the terms of service to join this forum. In other words you agreed not to hold the forum responsible for any content on the site. Here you go, you can read what you digitally agreed to. Were you forced to agree?

https://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/t ... tdoors.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry....not a real good comparison. I doubt very much if I will get a disease that would probably kill me (70 years old with Diabetes) from this site. Unless you can transmit it to me over the internet???


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

KEN W said:


> Sorry....not a real good comparison. I doubt very much if I will get a disease that would probably kill me (70 years old with Diabetes) from this site. Unless you can transmit it to me over the internet???


Sorry but it is a perfect comparison. Trump didn't force anyone to sign anything. He gave people a choice just like this site gave you a choice. You were free to not agree but still open and read to your hearts content but if you wanted to participate then you had to agree to the terms of service. People had the same choice with the rally, sign and go in or not sign and watch at home. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't.......you are still wrong. Getting a life threatening disease is a WHOLE different thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I don't.......you are still wrong. Getting a life threatening disease is a WHOLE different thing.


So do you agree with what Cuomo did with exempting nursing home executives from going to court over this?

The problem with this virus is you could say "i got it at this place"... but you really dont know. The only way is if you are a complete shut in and never had any contact with the outside world. No food delivery, no mail delivery, never left the house (except to go to a rally), your house is sanitized head to toe every 5 hours, you dont have an air exchangers in your home or air contitioning, you only have "PURE" air circulating in your home. This is maybe the only way you could exactly pinpoint where or how you got the virus.

But it was funny. The media the next day after the rally stated that people got it at the rally. Media telling the truth again.... oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's not about Americans and the issues we face; it's about adoring crowds for Trump. He hasn't been angry or empathetic about COVID 19 deaths. He's the only one who matters to Donald J. Trump and he's angry he didn't get the adulation he thinks he deserves.

Previous presidents and presidential candidates have used their speeches to inform the electorate of their policy positions. Trump has no policy positions that he holds for more than a few minutes. He simply does not understand complex issues. This is an individual who suggested Californians rake forests, and that we should nuke hurricanes.

The clown actually said....During one hurricane briefing at the White House, Trump said, "I got it. I got it. Why don't we nuke them? according to one source who was there. "They start forming off the coast of Africa, as they're moving across the Atlantic, we drop a bomb inside the eye of the hurricane and it disrupts it. Why can't we do that?" the source added

Our nation is hurting due to racial injustice and a deadly virus. He puts on a clown show at taxpayer expense. There were many in attendance on Saturday who seemed bored.

George Washington: "99% of failures come from people who make excuses."

Harry S. Truman: "It's amazing what you can accomplish if you do not care who gets the credit."

Dwight D. Eisenhower: "By leadership we mean the art of getting someone else to do something that you want done because he wants to do it, not because your position of power can compel him to do it."

John F. Kennedy: "Efforts and courage are not enough without purpose and direction."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Our nation is hurting due to racial injustice


 No kidding working for the gov you had to purchase from a minority business if possible. Ten white guys rate a 100% for a job and a minority gets a minimum 75% and you have to hire the minority. I have nothing against minorities, but I believe in real equality. Affirmative action is racist and sexist.'



> Trump has no policy positions that he holds for more than a few minutes.


 America first.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This is an individual who suggested Californians rake forests,


This is more accurate than you know. He is putting it back on the people who won't let the agencies do prescribed burns, cut down under brush or control under brush, wont let the agencies take care of the forest like they know how. All because people think they are protecting some species of animal. When if that animal is on the verge of extinction or something.... the goverment will protect them some how and work around it.

The Hurricane comment was stupidity. Even if he says he was "making a joke". It was stupidity at the time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> > This is an individual who suggested Californians rake forests,
> 
> 
> This is more accurate than you know. He is putting it back on the people who won't let the agencies do prescribed burns, cut down under brush or control under brush, wont let the agencies take care of the forest like they know how. All because people think they are protecting some species of animal. When if that animal is on the verge of extinction or something.... the goverment will protect them some how and work around it.
> ...


Some people don't understand sarcasm. When my son lived in Phoenix when you built a house you had to work around the cactus. You could not disturb the cactus. Likewise California doesn't understand the problem with not controlling undergrowth. Years ago I had fire training from the Boise fire school. I have also looked at our native habitats and witnessed dozens of wild prairie flowers come back after burning because their seeds required scarification. I guess governors and representatives think they know more than scientists. Also, these days students think they know more than scientists with 40 years experience. Telling California to rake their forests is hilarious. What really surprised me was that a president that came up as a city boy grasped this concept.

You do not preserve species or habitat by protecting it from fire. Fire is a natural thing in the real outdoor world and without it you degrade the environment and destroy species diversity.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> He hasn't been angry or empathetic about COVID 19 deaths.


So when he states that even 1 death is too many. In his many many many speeches it isn't showing any "care" or "empathy".

What do you want him to do? Hold a "mass" funeral for the nation for everyone who passed away because of COVID?

Do you want him to break down into tears on TV when he is talking about COVID deaths?

The problem with Trump is that he has pretty much the same tone of voice no matter what he is talking about. He uses the same adjectives if he is talking about the economy, covid, trade deals, ice cream, etc. I am not trying to make light of any situation. But honestly listen to him talk.


----------

